# General > Birdwatching >  Geese

## Scunner

Skeins of geese going over today.  is this early in the year for them.

----------


## pat

> Skeins of geese going over today.  is this early in the year for them.



First week of September is around when I usually notice them starting.

Noticed some going over the other day when I was down at the water

----------


## orkneycadian

Time to get down to Haygarths in Dunnet to get stocked up on cartridges!

----------


## sprint95m

> Skeins of geese going over today.  is this early in the year for them.


The trigger for geese to migrate is the length of the day, they depart at the same time each year, give or take a few days.
They fly at high altitude because the thinner air offers less resistance, 
using the Sun against the curvature of the Earth and, when the Sun is not visible, the stars to navigate.

----------

